# Grand Opening: Vaperite Bedfordview Sat 11 July



## Vaperite South Africa (6/7/15)

Our new shop at Bedford Village in Bedfordview will be opening its doors at 10am on Saturday the 11th of July and will be open until 5pm.

The address is Bedford Village Shopping Centre on the corner of Nicol and Van Buuren Roads in Bedfordview. We are on the lower level directly below RocoMamas and on the same level as the Spar. There is plenty of free parking directly outside our shop.

Here is a link to a map of our location: http://www.vaperite.co.za/retailer locator.aspx

We will be giving away one free 10ml e-liquid flavour of your choice and one 1.5ml cinnamon mini-ampoule to every new visitor on the 11th. 

We also hope to have our e-liquid tasting stand set up by the 11th (subject to customs having released our latest inbound shipment of electronic cigarettes which includes the sanitary rubber tips for use on the tasting stand e-cigs). 

We look forward to meeting you.

Barry and Lelanie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dirge (6/7/15)

Nice, good luck with the store and opening.


----------



## Willyza (6/7/15)

WoW thats cool 
will make a turn there first thing, as I am passing round 11


----------



## nemo (11/7/15)

Looks like I could make it today


----------



## Alex (11/7/15)

I'd like to wish you guys all the best.


----------



## vapeshifter (12/7/15)

See you Monday...


Vapeshifter


----------



## nemo (12/7/15)

Well I was able to pop in quick and met Barry and Lelanie. Had a wonderful chat with Barry and tasted some juice. Great store and I would really recommend anyone starting out or looking for a simple device to pop in. 
I wish you guys all the best in the future and success in your new venture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/7/15)

Thanks Nemo, it was great to meet you and I hope you enjoy the juice. We will be adding some more advanced devices in the near future as well as stock of cotton, wire and batteries.

We will also be expanding our range of e-liquid flavours as we grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (12/7/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Thanks Nemo, it was great to meet you and I hope you enjoy the juice. We will be adding some more advanced devices in the near future as well as stock of cotton, wire and batteries.
> 
> We will also be expanding our range of e-liquid flavours as we grow.


I am glad to hear about the wire etc. I am really liking this peanut butter by the way


----------

